# Long-term rental in Tuscany



## Eleanorm (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, my Italian partner and I are currently living in Milan but we want to find a place in Tuscany for at least the summer, possibly year-round if we like it there. I was wondering if anyone could offer any advice on how to find properties aimed at locals instead of tourists, with more affordable rates. We are particularly interested in the Chianti region. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

